# Whining when jumping up on couch/bed



## kaiserdog

I have a 3-year old male GSD, who in the last 3 days, has whined almost every time I ask him to jump up on the couch or bed. He'll even circle a bit not wanting to do it, and needs encouragement. I'm wondering why he would be doing this. Could it just be a pulled muscle? He walks fine, and shows no pain when on our daily walks, or playing with his doggie friends. 

I'm going to bring him in to the vet if it continues, but I thought I'd ask you guys to screen for potential causes. 

About my pooch: as mentioned, 3 years, rescue dog (I don't know what kind of stock he came from), and otherwise very healthy and happy. 

Thanks, 
Kaiser


----------



## BowWowMeow

It could be a lot of things like a hip issue, a knee issue or a muscle pull of some kind. I would definitely have him checked out and would not have him get up on the couch or bed when he's obviously uncomfortable.


----------



## sjpope2010

Hi there, you say he's a rescue dog so do you know anything about his past? It could be that he has had a very bad experience previously - either falling off and badly hurting himself or being hit when he got up on one. Take him to the vet if it persists, but it doesn't sound like it's too painful or anything, patience and kindness should get him over it.


----------



## kaiserdog

Thank you, but I've had him for almost a year now, it's not a training issue. He's been jumping up on the bed no problem ever since I got him, so it definitely is something physical at this point. Maybe it's as simple as both of us suffering from the stomach flu. My stomach's been hurting the past few days, and maybe he has it too. I'll bring him in to the vet to be sure instead of speculating.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I doubt that he has the stomach flu. Does he have a bed on the floor? If not I'd make one for him until you get him checked out. He's telling you that it's painful for him to jump right now.


----------



## sjpope2010

I hope that everything works out and he gets better fast! Good Luck


----------



## kaiserdog

He actually just got off the couch, and I wanted to see if he'd let me pick him up to put him back on the couch. I put my hands just behind his front legs to lift him up front feet first (I did so very gently, don't worry, I love mjy dog to death), and he let me know it hurt. So for whatever reason putting pressure on the front of his underside didn't bode well for him. 

Yes, he'll get to sleep on his bed tonight, and I'll monitor him closely. He seems fine otherwise, and happy.


----------



## kaiserdog

sjpope2010 said:


> I hope that everything works out and he gets better fast! Good Luck


Thanks, I appreciate that!


----------



## BowWowMeow

kaiserdog said:


> He actually just got off the couch, and I wanted to see if he'd let me pick him up to put him back on the couch. I put my hands just behind his front legs to lift him up front feet first (I did so very gently, don't worry, I love mjy dog to death), and he let me know it hurt. So for whatever reason putting pressure on the front of his underside didn't bode well for him.
> 
> Yes, he'll get to sleep on his bed tonight, and I'll monitor him closely. He seems fine otherwise, and happy.


Actually when you do this you are also putting pressure on his hips, knees and anything else in the rear part of his body (because he has to compensate for the weight distribution on his front legs). 

Hopefully you have a competent vet who can figure out the problem.


----------



## kaiserdog

Good point . . . and I'll let you know what the vet says. Thank you for your comments and help.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Good luck--hope it's nothing major. Be sure to update when you find out what's going on. 

My dog hurt his back very badly 2.5 weeks ago but after a visit to the doggie chiropractor and a week of leash walks only and then another week without playing ball he is doing much better.


----------



## kaiserdog

Thanks . . . I took a look at the photos of your GSD, he looks very charming! Here's my guy: 

http://psychweb.psy.umt.edu/denis/datadecision/front/kaiser_july_9_4.jpg

I'll update soon.


----------



## LisaT

I would rule out tick diseases.


----------



## arycrest

If he were my pup, I'd give him something for pain and put him under house arrest for a few days (no jumping, no running, leash walking outside - i.e. R&R). If there was no improvement I'd have a vet check him out.


----------



## kaiserdog

I brought Kaiser into the vet this morning. I described the symptoms, the vet felt around his hips and back, and figures it's probably just a bad lower back, and prescribed him some painkillers (Rimadyl). He said if Kaiser's still experiencing pain in 3 to 4 days, even on painkillers, to bring him back in.


----------

